# Where to live in Toronto??



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, I'm moving to Toronto in a few weeks and am wanting some suggestions on where to live. I probably won't buy a car so I'll require access to public transport, and having restaurants, cafe's, grocery stores, shops etc in walking distance would be ideal. I enjoy living in or near a city but I'll be on a budget. Safety is a must, otherwise I'm pretty flexible. Can anyone help me? :juggle:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Monthly budget and style of living (apartment, house, shared, etc...) are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Monthly budget and style of living (apartment, house, shared, etc...) are you looking for?


I think my budget would have to be 500 -700, any type of housing would be fine, but I'm a single female so safety is a must.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can find a basement appartment in somebody's house for that price, in Toronto?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Maybe you can find a basement appartment in somebody's house for that price, in Toronto?


Oh really?! What prices should I be looking at then? And where?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's whats out there in the $500-700/month range at the moment:
toronto apts/housing for rent classifieds - craigslist


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Here's whats out there in the $500-700/month range at the moment:
> toronto apts/housing for rent classifieds - craigslist


Thanks, do you have any suggestions on where to live? for students perhaps?


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Voss4 said:


> Thanks, do you have any suggestions on where to live? for students perhaps?


See my reply here:

Where to Live-South Etobicoke

There are plenty of student rentals in the area as there is also a large college (Humber College) nearby.

If you have any other questions about this area-feel free to ask and I will do my best to respond.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Voss4 said:


> Thanks, do you have any suggestions on where to live? for students perhaps?


In Toronto proper, the biggest students area is Bloor/Annex, it's near UofT.


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

We have to live in Toronto in Canada... This is a best place to live in Canada.


----------

